# Hamas Leader Killed in Dubai



## AWP (Feb 8, 2010)

Whoever you shadowy guys with European passports are....outstanding job.

http://www.cnn.com/2010/WORLD/meast/02/08/dubai.gaza.death/index.html?hpt=T2



> Dubai, UAE (CNN) -- A shadowy figure murdered in his Dubai hotel room by a hit squad that the police say operated with European passports. It sounds like the plot of a John Le Carré spy novel, but this is reality and the hunt is on for the killers of top Hamas official Mahmoud al-Mabhouh.


----------



## Chopstick (Feb 8, 2010)

The comments below the article are very entertaining.  
Free put yourself down for that hat trick!


----------



## QC (Feb 9, 2010)

My heart bleeds buckets of piss...it really does! :cool:


----------



## pardus (Feb 9, 2010)

A great big thumbs UP!

Well done lads!


Shalom ;)


----------



## Ranger Psych (Feb 9, 2010)

I shed a tear. Really.


----------



## Chopstick (Feb 9, 2010)

Ranger Psych said:


> I shed a tear. Really.


If you look closely(like with a microscope) I sent you a tiny little tissue to wipe up that tear.


----------



## Voodoo (Feb 9, 2010)

Mossat is not someone you want to mess with. He found out quite clearly. WTG!


----------



## 7point62 (Feb 9, 2010)

Hahahahaha, they electri-fried his balls before they smothered him. In a hotel room! Hahaha, those stinkers...they've got the best duct tape.


----------



## MIkeH92467 (Feb 9, 2010)

7point62 said:


> Hahahahaha, they electri-fried his balls before they smothered him. In a hotel room! Hahaha, those stinkers...they've got the best duct tape.


 
Sounds like somebody was sending an extra special message. My first thought is Mossad.  However,  I'm not an operator on any level, but it does stand to reason that from this guy's resume there's a pretty long list of suspects.  Not that I mind if Mossad gets the credit.  Anything that makes Israel's enemies think twice is fine with me.


----------



## Gypsy (Feb 9, 2010)

Whomever is responsible...well done.


----------



## dknob (Feb 9, 2010)

Man it must be great to be in the Israeli SOF community.


----------



## RackMaster (Feb 9, 2010)

My money is on an agent from CONTROL and that this fucker has been playing with those dudes from KAOS...  lol  No, I haven't been drinking the koolaid but if it sounds like a story from a novel then it could have been from a TV/movie script. ;)


----------



## HoosierAnnie (Feb 9, 2010)

Agent Ziva assisted by a former UNCLE Agent

Well done to those who did


----------



## 7point62 (Feb 9, 2010)

dknob said:


> Man it must be great to be in the Israeli SOF community.




Yeah, it must be nice to work for a country that still has it's balls attached. And last time I looked they were still a Democracy. Imagine that...


----------



## Vegas (Feb 9, 2010)

it wasnt mossad..


----------



## TheWookie (Feb 9, 2010)

Nice work.  One more down, many more to go....


----------



## Crusader74 (Feb 9, 2010)

Vegas said:


> it wasnt mossad..


 
Heard it was...With Irish Passports..


----------



## Swamp Honky (Feb 9, 2010)

I watched the video on CNN. Took them til some point halfway in the video to at least hint at the fact that he was not some Saint that was murdered in his poor little bed.


----------



## Crusader74 (Feb 9, 2010)

Israeli hit squad that killed Hamas commander 'had Irish passports'

Members of a hit squad that assassinated a top Hamas military commander used Irish passports to enter and leave Dubai, it's been claimed.

The suspected Israeli hit team, including at least one woman, entered the United Arab Emirates using Irish documents, police authorities said.

Mahmoud al-Mabhouh (50), held responsible by Israel for the abduction and murder of two Israeli soldiers in 1989, died in mysterious circumstances on January 20 in a Dubai hotel room.

The Irish Department of Foreign Affairs spokesman said yesterday: "We are aware of the media reports and we are in contact with authorities locally to try and determine the truth of the reports."

Al-Mabhouh was said to have been shocked with an electric weapon held to his legs and then suffocated or poisoned.

Iran and Hamas have blamed Israel for the killing, but Israeli news media claimed al-Mabhouh had many enemies and could have been killed by other Arab factions.

Up to seven people were said to have been involved in al-Mabhouh's killing, four of whom used Irish passports to enter Dubai and who later fled to a "European country" after the killing, according to police sources in Dubai.

Declining to reveal their identities, an official said UAE security personnel were co-ordinating with Interpol to have them extradited.

Al-Mabhouh had been out for most of the day and returned to his room only after 9pm, police said.

Pathologists were said to have determined the cause of death as asphyxiation, probably with a pillow found near the body and stained with blood. A room cleaner found his body the next day.

He had travelled to Dubai under another name.

The victim was said to have been in charge of weapons procurement for Hamas and was on a mission in Dubai.

His brother said it was not the first attempt on his life. Six months ago, he was rushed to hospital in Dubai in a coma and treated for poisoning.

Mr Mabhouh's funeral was held in Damascus, where he had lived for 20 years with his wife and children.

In 1986, US officials, including Oliver North, reportedly used Irish passports to travel to Iran to offer missiles for hostages



Read more: http://www.belfasttelegraph.co.uk/n...d-irish-passports-14670094.html#ixzz0f5Xp7RM9


----------



## Frank S. (Feb 9, 2010)

"Oi!" or "Oy!". Too close to call...


----------



## Vegas (Feb 9, 2010)

not going to say how i know but its made to look different than who it actually was...but doesnt matter anyways he got what was coming to him


----------



## Crusader74 (Feb 9, 2010)

Vegas said:


> not going to say how i know but its made to look different than who it actually was...but doesnt matter anyways he got what was coming to him




Fair enough.. OPSEC and all.


----------



## BLACKMags (Feb 10, 2010)

Good Job...WHO DAT!


----------



## 7point62 (Feb 10, 2010)

Whoever they are, God Speed and I hope they are able to vanish.


----------



## Brando (Feb 10, 2010)

Irish said:


> The suspected Israeli *hit team, including at least one woman*, entered the United Arab Emirates using Irish documents, police authorities said.


 
This is so hot.


----------



## MIkeH92467 (Feb 10, 2010)

Irish said:


> Fair enough.. OPSEC and all.


 
I wondered about that myself. Obviously someone was sending a message, but I suspect only the senders and the receivers really know who's who.  It is nice to know that I'm not sharing oxygen with this particular....person....anymore.


----------



## pardus (Feb 10, 2010)

If they were Irish hitmen there would be traces of Guinness at the scene and they would have left a Shamrock on his pillow :cool:


----------



## Chopstick (Feb 10, 2010)

pardus said:


> If they were Irish hitmen there would be traces of Guinness at the scene and they would have left a Shamrock on his pillow :cool:


hahahhaaaaaa!!!!!!!!  Excellent!


----------



## Rabid Badger (Feb 10, 2010)

Sounds like his brother needs to be invited to the next BBQ.



> His brother Farq al-Mabhouh said: "If you know the purpose of his visit to Dubai then you know the result of 90 percent of the investigation. Some in Hamas say Dubai was a stop off for a third country he was traveling to."



Congrats to the 'culprits!


----------



## Crusader74 (Feb 10, 2010)

pardus said:


> If they were Irish hitmen there would be traces of Guinness at the scene and they would have left a Shamrock on his pillow :cool:


 
And Me lucky charms!!!


----------



## 0699 (Feb 10, 2010)

pardus said:


> If they were Irish hitmen there would be traces of Guinness at the scene and they would have left a Shamrock on his pillow :cool:


 
And someone would've pissed in the corner... 

Doesn't really matter who did it; just that it got done.  A job well done is it's own reward.


----------



## Crusader74 (Feb 16, 2010)

could be trouble ahead....


----------



## QC (Feb 16, 2010)

http://www.jpost.com/MiddleEast/Article.aspx?id=168786

An 11-member hit squad carrying European passports was responsible for killing a Hamas commander in his hotel room last month in a slaying that has brought vows of revenge from the Palestinian militant group, Dubai's police chief said Monday.

The details given by Lt. Gen. Dhahi Khalfan Tamim are the most comprehensive accusations by Dubai authorities since the body of Mahmoud al-Mabhouh was found January 20 in his luxury hotel room near Dubai's international airport.

Tamim told reporters the alleged assassination team comprised six British passport holders, three Irish and one each from France and Germany. But he did not directly implicate Israel — as Hamas and Iran have done. 

Tamim said it was possible that "leaders of certain countries gave orders to their intelligence agents to kill" Mabhouh, one of the founders of Hamas's military wing. 

Jordan has reportedly extradited two Palestinians suspected of involvement in killing Mabhouh to Dubai.

Al Jazeera reported that one of the Palestinians met with 'Peter', a man carrying a French passport who authorities in Dubai believe was the head of the hit-squad. The second man reportedly is serving or has served as a military official in the Palestinian Authority.

He said forensic tests indicate Mabhouh died of suffocation, but lab analyses are still under way to pinpoint possible other factors in his death.

Tamim sketched out a highly organized operation in the hours before the killing.

He showed a news conference surveillance video of the alleged assassination team arriving on separate flights to Dubai the day before Mabhouh was found dead. The suspects checked into separate hotels.

They paid for all expenses in cash and used different mobile phone cards to avoid traces, he added.

At least two suspected members of the hit squad watched al-Mabhouh check in at his hotel and later booked a room across from the Hamas commander, Tamim said.

He added that there was "serious penetration into Mabhouh's security prior to his arrival" in Dubai, but that it appeared Mabhouh was traveling alone.

"Hamas did not tell us who he was. He was walking around alone," said Tamim. "If he was such an important leader, why didn't he have people escorting him?"

Top Hamas figures have denied reports that Mabhouh was en route to Iran, which is a major Hamas backer. But the group has not given clear reasons for his presence in Dubai.

Tamim said there was at least one unsuccessful attempt to break into Mabhouh's hotel room. It was unclear whether he opened the door to his killers or if the room was forcibly entered. The killing took place about five hours after Mabhouh arrived at the hotel and all 11 suspects were out of the United Arab Emirates within 19 hours of their arrivals, he added.

Tamim said the suspects left some evidence, but he declined to elaborate. He urged the countries linked to the alleged killers to cooperate with the investigation.


 Defense officials said Mabhouh was key to moving arms made in Iran or funded by the Iranian government to Gaza. He was wanted by Israel for his role in the 1989 kidnapping and murder of two IDF soldiers on leave, Avi Sasportas and Ilan Sa’adon

More than 2,000 mourners attended Mabhouh's funeral and burial at the Palestinian refugee camp of Yarmouk, near Damascus, Syria.


----------



## AWP (Feb 16, 2010)

That article almost paints a picture of a very sloppy organization/ plan/ job.


----------



## Chopstick (Feb 16, 2010)

Its all bs..those people are clearly on Holiday and enjoying a relaxing vacation.


----------



## pardus (Feb 16, 2010)

The execution team should be rounded up immediately and given VIP treatment and celebrity status.

They will star in a new series called Real Executions, where contestants will be trained for a month then sent to kill Islamic fundamentalists, the winner receives the bloodstained pillowcase cover used in the assassination of al-Mabhouh, signed by each memeber of the team and a week in Tahiti. :cool:


----------



## Crusader74 (Feb 16, 2010)

Freefalling said:


> That article almost paints a picture of a very sloppy organization/ plan/ job.


 
Was thinking the very same..I very much doubt this was the work of European security agencies ..


----------



## Voodoo (Feb 16, 2010)

*"Tamim told reporters the alleged assassination team comprised six British passport holders, three Irish and one each from France and Germany. But he did not directly implicate Israel — as Hamas and Iran have done. "*

Sounds like *RAINBOW SIX* to me!


----------



## AWP (Feb 16, 2010)

I wouldn't be surprised at this point if they were heard to call themselves Snake Doctor, Betty Blue, Cool Breeze.....


----------



## pardus (Feb 16, 2010)

Freefalling said:


> That article almost paints a picture of a very sloppy organization/ plan/ job.


 




Irish said:


> Was thinking the very same...


 
How so?


----------



## MIkeH92467 (Feb 16, 2010)

Hard to figure that if was an elite hit team that there would be any loose ends at all.  But then again, I'd imagine some teams are so good they deliberately leave false flags to point to more amateurish operators.  *I know I sound slightly paranoid, but am I being paranoid enough?*  At any rate this guy had so many different people with motives to off him, that I doubt anyone who wasn't in on it will ever really know.  It makes for fun speculation, but at the end of the day I really don't care all that much who did it, however much I applaud the outcome.


----------



## 0699 (Feb 16, 2010)

Freefalling said:


> I wouldn't be surprised at this point if they were heard to call themselves Snake Doctor, Betty Blue, Cool Breeze.....


 
I wonder if their passport names were Mr White, Mr Black, Mr Brown, etc...


----------



## Chopstick (Feb 16, 2010)

I seriously wouldnt want to be this guy. :uhh:

http://www.jpost.com/Israel/Article.aspx?id=168862


----------



## dknob (Feb 16, 2010)

I dont believe this group is American 

Just their appearance, hair type, facial structure screams Sephardi Israelis.
At least for the ones not wearing hats.


----------



## Crusader74 (Feb 16, 2010)

pardus said:


> How so?


 

The simple fact that they're faces are plastered over every paper/news outlet in world?


----------



## Vegas (Feb 16, 2010)

this is what is wrong with the media is the try to get into shit they should stay out of , what these men did was a great service to the world and they are trying to be nosy and the ppl responsible didnt care if you saw who they where or they would have shot his ass from a distance.... and it wasnt isreal hahahahha..


----------



## Nasty (Feb 16, 2010)

Damn! I missed the funeral.


----------



## Chopstick (Feb 16, 2010)

Vegas said:


> , what these men did was a great service to the world


 And one woman!


----------



## Vegas (Feb 16, 2010)

their are more women doing this type of things than ppl even know lol .... woman know how to get the job done


----------



## kunk5391 (Feb 16, 2010)

How will I sleep tonite?......


----------



## Swill (Feb 16, 2010)

Vegas said:


> their are more women doing this type of things than ppl even know lol .... woman know how to get the job done


 
I'm way more afraid of my wife than any of you fuckers.


----------



## skeeter (Feb 16, 2010)

Chopstick said:


> I seriously wouldnt want to be this guy. :uhh:
> 
> http://www.jpost.com/Israel/Article.aspx?id=168862


 
Seriously? Interpol has a warrant out for your arrest and the first place you go is to the MEDIA? WTF....:uhh::doh:


----------



## Voodoo (Feb 17, 2010)

Swill said:


> I'm way more afraid of my wife than any of you fuckers.


 
Amen brother. When a 4'8" chick can circle kick over my head its time to say "Yes dear"


----------



## Poccington (Feb 18, 2010)

I can't find my passport.


----------



## Chopstick (Feb 18, 2010)

Poccington said:


> I can't find my passport.


That's the funniest thing Ive seen yet today!  REP!


----------



## dknob (Feb 18, 2010)

dubai released the photographs of the "hit squad".

Definitely NOT Israelis... (end sarcasm)

idc what vegas says, im stubborn and im sticking with the Israeli side.


----------



## Frank S. (Feb 18, 2010)

kunk5391 said:


> How will I sleep tonite?......


 
Depends on how much you eat and drink to celebrate... 

The girl's hot. Like a red hot poker...


----------



## dknob (Feb 18, 2010)

I thought she looked like a dude.

Probably is a dude, but disguised.


----------



## Chopstick (Feb 18, 2010)

dknob said:


> I thought she looked like a dude.
> 
> Probably is a dude, but disguised.


 ROFL One man's Tranny is another man's (Frank) hot!


----------



## Frank S. (Feb 18, 2010)

Alligator clips to the nuts? That is hot, I don't care who you are... I used to live next door to a dominatrix who got off with a stun gun (before there were tasers)...


----------



## Vegas (Feb 18, 2010)

it was not a hitsquad no gov hit squad  would have a need to send so many ppl and let them all be filmed on camera that would be foolish......


----------



## AssadUSMC (Feb 18, 2010)

Vegas said:


> it was not a hitsquad no gov hit squad  would have a need to send so many ppl and let them all be filmed on camera that would be foolish......


 
They didn't think anyone would notice.  The hit was supposed to look like natural causes.  What I am wondering is what tipped the Dubai guys off that it WASN'T natural causes?  It's not like they were sitting on this crew or else they would've prevented it.  All the footage, documentation, and timeline came after.


----------



## pardus (Feb 18, 2010)

Irish said:


> The simple fact that they're faces are plastered over every paper/news outlet in world?


 
Pretty hard to not have your face shown.
This man was very hard to kill, meaning you need to kill him where you can get him.
Really hard to walk around in public and not be filmed now days.


----------



## MIkeH92467 (Feb 18, 2010)

I wonder if the idea was that the publicity generated and the message sent by such a brazen killing was considered  by Mossad or whomever  worth having the id's of a hit team compromised. It just occured to me that in today's all seeing world the best protection for some people might be to keep as public as possible.  Whoever took this guy out must have know their team would be compromised.  It's a strange mixture of professionalism, vengeance and amateurism.


----------



## pardus (Feb 18, 2010)

_IF_ this was Mossad for example, they know their govt isn't going to deport them to stand trial, they are as safe as any people in the world are in this type of business.
Who cares if their faces are known?


----------



## MIkeH92467 (Feb 18, 2010)

pardus said:


> _IF_ this was Mossad for example, they know their govt isn't going to deport them to stand trial, they are as safe as any people in the world are in this type of business.
> Who cares if their faces are known?


 
Makes sense to me.  Something still just kind of goes "clunk" with the whole thing, but I'm just a rank amateur.


----------



## dknob (Feb 21, 2010)

So im confused, if these arent a government/military sanctioned hit squad. Then wtf? Private citizens? lol i dont get it


----------



## Brando (Feb 21, 2010)

Chopstick said:


> I seriously wouldnt want to be this guy. :uhh:
> 
> http://www.jpost.com/Israel/Article.aspx?id=168862




"In a video made two weeks before his death, and broadcast on Al-Jazeera earlier this month, Mabhouh said he kidnapped and murdered two IDF soldiers,  Ilan Saadon and Avi Sasportas, in 1989."

This might be where the "taser to the nuts" part of the plan started formulating.


----------



## Chopstick (Feb 21, 2010)

Brando you know I ment the poor bastard with the stolen passport right?  Im laughing my self silly at Mabhouh getting offed by the Ocean Eleven's gang.


----------



## Brando (Feb 21, 2010)

Chopstick said:


> Brando you know I ment the poor bastard with the stolen passport right?  Im laughing my self silly at Mabhouh getting offed by the Ocean Eleven's gang.


 
Hehe, ya, I knew you meant the passport fellow.

I just wasn't aware Mabhouh actually released a _video_ bragging about his exploits with the IDF Soldiers until reading that article.


----------



## QC (Feb 22, 2010)

I recall a little incident at the Iranian Embassy in London. Before that episode, no-one in the wider world had heard of the SAS. It was understood that the media spotlight would lead to a different profile for that regiment. Perhaps in this case they didn't really care that they were going to be identified. The opportunity presented itself and that was a risk that had to be taken.


----------



## QC (Feb 23, 2010)

*Assassination primer*

http://www.economist.com/world/international/displaystory.cfm?story_id=15542868 

*A time to kill*

USING subterfuge to entrap and kill adversaries, in locations far from any battlefield, has been a feature of conflict for the past 3,000 years or so—at least since Jael, one of the warrior heroines of ancient Israel, lured the enemy commander Sisera into her tent, lulled him to sleep with a refreshing drink of milk, and then used a tent peg to smash out his brains.

In modern times targeted killing is a more elaborate business, and many of the finer points—how the victim is stalked, how many people are involved—usually remain under wraps. But the plot to eliminate Mahmoud al-Mabhouh, a Hamas commander who was found dead in a Dubai hotel room on January 20th, has been laid bare in stark detail by the police in that country, not normally regarded as a model of open government.

Hamas instantly blamed Mossad, the Israeli intelligence service, confirming that the dead man was a founder of the movement’s military wing. Israel had fingered him in particular for the abduction and killing of two soldiers in 1989. Mr Mabhouh’s brother claimed that he had been killed by an electrical appliance that was held to his head. The local police said he had been suffocated.

The gory details of his end were not made public in Dubai, but many of the events that led up to it were starkly exposed. Indeed any amateur student of espionage and its tradecraft can now consult YouTube, the video-sharing site, to see closed-circuit television footage of some of the 11 people (all travelling on European passports) who are said by the Dubai authorities to have joined in the plot. On February 15th the country’s police chief offered a blow-by-blow account of the plotters’ doings, elucidating the images.

The key agents were “Gail” and “Kevin” who supervised the hit, and “Peter” who was in charge of preparatory logistics. In the films their appearances changed frequently. Kevin acquires glasses and a full head of hair, after going to the loo. It is clear that the plotters were expecting Mr Mabhouh’s arrival. One spotter waited at the airport; he duly tipped off a couple of colleagues, stout figures in tennis gear, who wait at the hotel and take note of the victim’s room number, 230. The plotters book room 237, which they use as a base. In later footage Gail and Kevin are seen pacing the corridor nearby. Four men in baseball caps, one also wearing gloves, are seen getting into a lift to leave; they seem to be the ones who did the job.

In Israel the initial reaction to the killing was of telling smirks, plus leaks to the effect that the victim was buying arms from Iran. But this gave way to embarrassment as the Dubai authorities produced their evidence, and as protests came from countries—Britain, France, Germany and Ireland—whose passports had apparently been faked or abused; and from individuals whose identities were “borrowed”.

The Israeli security services have never voiced any moral doubts about targeted assassinations (whether in the neighbourhood or farther afield) but there was a concern that the latest killing might go down on a list of plots that have misfired in unforeseen ways. In 1997, for instance, Mossad agents tried to eliminate Khaled Meshal, a senior Hamas official, in Jordan. Two agents posing as Canadians were caught trying to poison him and Israel, under threat that its agents would be executed, agreed to send an antidote. In 1973 Israeli agents murdered a Moroccan waiter in Lillehammer in Norway, mistaking him for the leader of Black September, the group blamed for a massacre of Israeli athletes at the Munich Olympics.

These bungles contrast with operations that Israeli spooks recall with defiant pride: the killing of Imad Mughniyeh, a top member of Hizbullah, in Damascus in 2008 (a particular coup since Syria is hostile territory for Israel); and the dispatch of Abu Jihad, a senior Palestinian official and founder of the Fatah movement, by a squad that swooped into Tunis in 1988.

The not-so-cold war
Israel has no monopoly on killing its foes far from home. European countries, including Britain (since the 1950s, anyway) claim to eschew such methods. But during the cold war both superpowers conspired eagerly to eliminate people they deemed undesirable. In America there was a rethink after a committee, under Senator Frank Church, disclosed that it was probing a web of plots to kill senior figures in countries like Congo, Cuba, the Dominican Republic and Vietnam. This led to a series of presidential decisions—most famously order number 12,333, signed by Ronald Reagan in 1981—which barred assassinations.

The real force of such orders was to squelch rogue plots hatched in the lower levels of the security services; procedures still exist for the president, in consultation with congressional leaders, to authorise the killing of a perceived adversary. In 1998, three years before the 9/11 attacks, Bill Clinton mandated the capture or killing of Osama bin Laden, after bombs at American embassies in Kenya and Tanzania.

Since the start of the “war on terror”, the boundaries in American thinking between legitimate military action and cold-blooded assassination have become fuzzier still. Among America’s foreign-policy pundits there were serious discussions, back in 2003, as to whether simply killing Saddam Hussein would be a humane alternative to waging war against Iraq. More recently, as the fronts in the battle with al-Qaeda have broadened from Afghanistan and Pakistan to Somalia and Yemen, so too has the scope of American actions to eliminate perceived foes. Last September, for example, American helicopters fired on a convoy of trucks in Somalia and killed Saleh Ali Saleh Nabhan, who was blamed for an attack on an Israeli hotel in Kenya in 2002, and for the embassy bombs of 1998.

On February 3rd Dennis Blair, the director of national intelligence, told Congress that American forces might sometimes seek permission to kill a citizen of the United States, if he was a terrorist. This followed a report that Barack Obama had authorised an attack on Anwar al-Awlaki, a radical American imam, in Yemen.

The operation in Somalia earned Mr Obama a rebuke in the Harvard law faculty, where he first shone as a progressive young legal scholar. Such actions were counterproductive and of dubious legitimacy, a columnist in the Harvard Law Record argued. But defenders of the right to kill selectively cite the shooting down of Japan’s Admiral Isoroku Yamamoto in the second world war, which was quite a cold-blooded business—though he was clearly an enemy combatant.

In truth, the factor that has changed the tactics of the American administration is less legal than mechanical: the advent of drones that can be directed with lethal accuracy (most of the time) from offices in Virginia. The best-known target was Baitullah Mehsud, leader of the Pakistani Taliban, who was blown up at his home in Waziristan last August. A study by the New America Foundation, a think-tank, points out that CIA drone attacks have become far more frequent since Mr Obama took office, with more strikes being ordered in his first ten months than in George Bush’s last three years. 

In a world where Western voters demand maximum results for minimum expenditure of blood and treasure, assassination by machine has an obvious appeal to political leaders. Although they cost more “enemy” lives (including civilian ones) than old-time stabbing or poisoning, they also arouse less controversy. But for how long? Legal watchdogs say it makes unlawful killing more likely by dehumanising the process; and Pakistani officials, even those committed to fighting the Taliban, say the ruthless use of drones is alienating local people. 

Whether death is by computer or by more old-fashioned methods, the antecedents and details of assassination are easier to hide in rough, remote locations than in rich, westernised ones. And even in wild places, awkward facts can come out—as they obviously did in Dubai.


----------



## Chopstick (Feb 24, 2010)

This is friggin hilarious..now we have an additional 15 suspects involved making the total now 26??
I think everyone was involved..we are all suspects!  I need to see alibis from all of you for the day in question!

http://www.foxnews.com/story/0,2933,587327,00.html

Fifteen new suspects — including six more 'Britons' — have been identified as suspects in the assassination of a top Hamas commander in Dubai, police say.

A total of 26 people have now been linked to the murder of Mahmoud al-Mabhouh, who was found dead in his luxury hotel room in January.

Dubai Police said that of the 15 new suspects, six had British identities, three Irish, two French and three Australian.

They had traveled to Dubai from six different European cities and Hong Kong, the statement said.

The group includes five women — one who used a British passport, three traveling on Irish passports and one with an Australian passport


----------



## Paddlefoot (Feb 24, 2010)

It just muddies the waters. 

Trust me, before it's all over, Dubai will do more to confuse who was responsible than anybody else. Just because 26 people flew in from different points around the world, doesn't mean that all, or even any,  of them were responsibile for the operation.

What better way to deflect the attention away from the real team than to leave a huge trail of bread crumbs leading back to the chimeras?


----------



## RackMaster (Feb 24, 2010)

I think I might be responsible for it all.  I had a funny dream one night about killing some raghead and woke up with a pillow in my hand.


----------



## QC (Feb 25, 2010)

Three of them had fake Aussie passports. I have this mental image of 26 men & women queuing in the hallway to have a shot at this fuckhead. _*NEXT!*_


----------



## skeeter (Feb 25, 2010)

This is like a sucky joke... "How many men does it take to kill a jackass... doesen't matter there was a woman to get the job done";)


----------



## SpitfireV (Feb 25, 2010)

Queens Cadet said:


> Three of them had fake Aussie passports. I have this mental image of 26 men & women queuing in the hallway to have a shot at this fuckhead. _*NEXT!*_


 
They're not necessarily fake, they were more likely than not that they were fraudulent.


----------



## QC (Feb 25, 2010)

Yes for sure, you've no doubt seen an Oz passport or two and they're pretty hard to forge. These were pretty basic by media reports.


----------



## Paddlefoot (Feb 25, 2010)

Like that scene in the movie _Airplane! _ with the distraught passenger.


----------



## QC (Feb 26, 2010)

That's the one!


----------



## Chopstick (Feb 26, 2010)

You mean this one?


----------



## Crusader74 (Feb 26, 2010)

Suspicious package at Israeli embassy Dublin

Suspicious package at Dublin Israeli embassy
Friday, 26 February 2010 13:04 
The Israeli Embassy in Dublin has been sealed-off following the discovery of a suspicious package.

An Explosive Ordnance Disposal team is at the embassy. 

Gardaí were notified at 11.45am this morning.

There have been no evacuations, but Pembroke Road is closed between the junctions of Raglan Rd, Merrion Rd and Northumberland Rd.

Motorists can only turn left from Raglan Rd onto Pembroke Rd.

The number 18 Dublin Bus service has been diverted.




http://www.rte.ie/news/2010/0226/israelembassy.html


----------



## 7point62 (Feb 26, 2010)

Thank God the Harvard Law faculty is not running the GWOT.


----------



## pardus (Feb 26, 2010)

7point62 said:


> Thank God the Harvard Law faculty is not running the GWOT.


 
Yeah fuck him.

The article was slanted to be liberal IMO.



> Japan’s Admiral Isoroku Yamamoto in the second world war, which was quite a cold-blooded business



A cold blooded business? Shooting down a plane? Fuck me dead I'm horrified! 

Assassination should be used more IMO, I need a job.


----------



## Marauder06 (Feb 26, 2010)

A targeted assassination of a confirmed terrorist with zero collateral damage... yeah would have been much better to hit him with a Hellfire on a crowded street in Lebanon or Gaza with a hundred other people standing around.  At least then it wouldn't have been "assassination" 

My hat's off to whoever did the Dubai hit.  Well done.


----------



## pardus (Feb 26, 2010)

Marauder06 said:


> A targeted assassination of a confirmed terrorist with zero collateral damage... yeah would have been much better to hit him with a Hellfire on a crowded street in Lebanon or Gaza with a hundred other people standing around.  At least then it wouldn't have been "assassination"
> 
> My hat's off to whoever did the Dubai hit.  Well done.


 
Agreed mate..... ah Sir. lol


----------



## AWP (Feb 26, 2010)

I'll never get the namby-pamby, touchy-feely, unicorns and butterflies intent of some people. A guy with a gun shooting at me is fair game, but the mastermind behind sending the guy with the gun is not? Our enemies if given the opportunity would not attempt to kill our leadership?

There's a time and place for the moral high road, but this isn't it.


----------



## QC (Feb 27, 2010)

pardus said:


> Yeah fuck him.
> 
> The article was slanted to be liberal IMO.
> 
> ...



The interesting thing about that one was he was done in by the Japs. They radioed his position in clear and he was in a transport plane, their version of a DC3. His own side did him in.. but I digress from the debate, hijack over..


----------



## lewy (Feb 27, 2010)

well if it had they been Aussie, British or Irish the job would never had got done 
they would have been at the pub


----------



## Chopstick (Feb 27, 2010)

lewy said:


> well if it had they been Aussie, British or Irish the job would never had got done
> they would have been at the pub


No no no..he would have been found drowned in a beer at the pub.  Multitasking!!!


----------



## AWP (Feb 27, 2010)

With apologies to Ren and Stimpy and the fine people at Blammo.....

Who travels the world,
kills boys and kills girls,
and even your neighbors dog?

Stops a jihad,
and suicide bombs?
Mossad, Mossad, Mossad.

Mossad! Mossad!
They're trained and lethal and Jews.
Mossad! Mossad! 
They might even come for you.

Everyone wants Mossad.
You're gonna want Mossad.....


----------



## Crusader74 (Feb 27, 2010)

Irish said:


> Suspicious package at Israeli embassy Dublin
> 
> Suspicious package at Dublin Israeli embassy
> Friday, 26 February 2010 13:04
> ...




The suspect package turned out to be a box of passports!


----------



## Chopstick (Feb 27, 2010)

Irish said:


> The suspect package turned out to be a box of passports!


Are you kidding??  ROFL!
Now I have Free's song stuck in my head too.  Thanks FF


----------



## 7point62 (Feb 27, 2010)

As John Wayne would say, "Some people just _need_ killin."


----------



## pardus (Feb 27, 2010)

More photos of the hit team have been released...


----------



## Chopstick (Feb 27, 2010)

Im starting to think Dubai doth protest too much.  They could really turn this to their advantage and a big money maker geared toward the adventure traveler.  You know advertise their tourist industry.."Come vacation in Dubai..enjoy paradise and role play in pulling off a clandestine hit on a terrorist".  Sort of like dinner theater..only better.  

http://www.foxnews.com/story/0,2933,587505,00.html


----------



## AWP (Feb 27, 2010)

I love Dubai...much better than Doha to travel through. The Irish Village rocks.


----------



## pardus (Feb 27, 2010)

Queens Cadet said:


> The interesting thing about that one was he was done in by the Japs. They radioed his position in clear and he was in a transport plane, their version of a DC3. His own side did him in.. but I digress from the debate, hijack over..


 
Really?

I always thought is was ULTRA that done him in. Live and Learn.

Cheers.


----------



## Marauder06 (Feb 27, 2010)

If I had the opportunity to sign up for a project like that, I'd do it in a minute.  I imagine it would be much more satisfying than sitting around watching Predator feeds and watching people troop back from Burger King.

Plus, hanging out in Dubai?  Score!


----------



## QC (Feb 27, 2010)

```
This led to a series of presidential decisions—most famously order number 12,333, signed by Ronald Reagan in 1981—which barred assassinations.

The real force of such orders was to squelch rogue plots hatched in the lower levels of the security services; procedures still exist for the president, in consultation with congressional leaders, to authorise the killing of a perceived adversary.
```

So the US can still carry it out, so long as they have a cup of tea and a chat first. Way to go! :)


----------



## QC (Feb 27, 2010)

Im starting to think Dubai doth protest too much. They could really turn this to their advantage and a big money maker geared toward the adventure traveler. You know advertise their tourist industry.."Come vacation in Dubai..enjoy paradise and role play in pulling off a clandestine hit on a terrorist". Sort of like dinner theater..only better.

Come to beautil Dubai for a killer stopover.


----------



## Chopstick (Feb 27, 2010)

OMFG QC you posted the same thing I did!  Get out of my head!  No really or Ill send your DNA to the Dubai police department!;)


----------



## AWP (Feb 27, 2010)

pardus said:


> Really?
> 
> I always thought is was ULTRA that done him in. Live and Learn.
> 
> Cheers.


 
It was Magic, not Ultra...but the same basic principle. Yamamoto was travelling on one of two G4M "Betty" modified bombers.


----------



## QC (Feb 28, 2010)

Note the awesomeness of my spelling... it knows no bounds, usually after a bottle or red. The Maccabi Games can now have hit squads from several countries.


----------



## 7point62 (Feb 28, 2010)

The decision to kill Yamamoto apparently went all the way up the chain and included a consultation with various religious leaders about the morality of the act...But all of this was window dressing, cover-your-ass for history, take the moral high ground for posterity...because I can't imagine anybody in the chain up to and including FDR being able to contain their enthusiasm for more than a few seconds. Roosevelt probably said "ice that motherfucker...now where's that martini?"


----------



## Chopstick (Feb 28, 2010)

Its all good..I also speak jive.


----------



## Marauder06 (Feb 28, 2010)

Threads merged.


----------



## pardus (Feb 28, 2010)

Freefalling said:


> It was Magic, not Ultra...but the same basic principle. Yamamoto was travelling on one of two G4M "Betty" modified bombers.


 
Roger that, I just did a little research thanks to your post, cheers.


----------



## QC (Mar 1, 2010)

Yes, thanks for the quick 5 guys.


----------



## Chopstick (Mar 11, 2010)

Was it wrong of me to LMFAO?:uhh:


----------

